# PC for 35-40K



## Shankar36 (Feb 11, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:  CSIT Engg. Programming 
        Watching movies 
        Games like Fifa 13 and nfs mw casually
        Learning basic photoshopping and video editing


2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:35-40K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 8,Ubuntu 12.10

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes i want to buy a new monitor, 21.5 inch full hd

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:In next 2 weeks time

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Mysore,buying locally or in Bengaluru

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans; I also need a hd webcam


Planning to sell old pc with these specs...What price can i expect in exchange

Proc - Intel Pentium D 2.8Ghz
MB -   Intel D102GGC2
RAM - 1.5GB
HDD - 160GB
Monitor - Samsung SyncMaster 794MG 17 inch CRT
Speakers - Creative Inspire 2.1
Microsoft KB+Mouse combo


----------



## Cilus (Feb 12, 2013)

Get the following:-

AMD A10-5800K @ 8.3K
Integrated DX 11 HD 7660D IGP (384 SP)
Asus F2A85-M-LE @ 5.7K
Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz CL10 8GB X 1 @ 3K
Toshiba 7200 RPM SATA HDD @ 4.3K
Corsair CX 430 V2 PSU @ 2.6K
NZXT Source 210 Elite Cabinet @ 2.6K
LG 22X DVD R/W @ 0.9K
Logitech Mk100 Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.5K
AOC 21.5" IPS Panel Full HD LED @ 8.4K


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Cilus

*If i add a graphics card to this config after 1 or 2 yrs.....can i use it for 5-6yrs with moderate gaming(i am not an avid gamer...will play nfs fifa ocassionally)

*Whats ur opinion abt wireless kb+mouse?Will there be any problem while gaming?

*Which monitor is better among
1.AOC 21.5 inch LED - I2251FWE
2.Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L
3.Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H

*Can u suggest any other motherboard in 4.5-5K range and a cabinet @ around 1.5K and a hd webcam?

*Since my old speakers are having some problem I am planning to replace my old creative inspire 2.1 with Creative SBS A120 2.1 Multimedia Speakers.
Any other alternative?

*If i go for a 5.1 speaker is there any need to buy sound card?

*What price can i expect by selling my old pc with the configs that i mentioned in first post??


----------



## Cilus (Feb 12, 2013)

I am not sure about 5/6 years, that's a too big time to predict. Consider, 2007, 5 years back, we used to have Dual Core AMD (Athlon X2) and Dual Core Intel (Core2Duo) CPUs and now we have 8 Core CPUs.
But if you add a good Graphics cards with the suggested config, ya, it will last long.


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello guys,

One of the local vendors suggested me to go for AM3+ based FX series processors.

**Sorry if I am asking a dumb question here*.

Whats the advantage in going for AMD A series over AMD FX series processors?Is it just *the Integrated GPU in AMD A series* or any other advantage in going for  FM2 socket type processor over AM3+ socket type?

*Among AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 and AMD A10 5800K which one is better?

*Niether the AMD A10 5800K processor nor the Asus F2A85-M-LE Mobo is available with any local Vendors here in Mysore,Kar. so couldnt get the quotation for the config today.

*Can anyone from Bangalore suggest me any shops/place in Bangolore where i can get these stuffs at a reasonable price?


----------



## satyanjoy (Feb 13, 2013)

SP Road in Bangalore, check with ashirwad


----------



## Sainatarajan (Feb 13, 2013)

The A10 5800K Has the best Integrated Graphics currently. Also it a newer gen . The FX 4100 is old gen awa it Has Problems with Windows 7. I think some patch has made it good. But A10 5800K would be the best solution in your case.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 13, 2013)

At your budget, the only FX Processor available is FX 4100 which really has some disappointing performance, both in CPU intensive tasks and gaming. The next generation architecture from AMD is known as Piledriver which fixes a lot of issues associated with the  Bulldozer architecture, on which the FX-4100 is based on. The FX counterpart of A10-5800K is FX-4300 which offers better performance than i3 3220 in almost all fields.

So you take a FX-4300, strip off the 4 MB L3 cache, add a HD 7660D IGP and wou will get a A10-5800K.


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello guys...got this price for this config from a local vendor is it reasonable?

1.Processor - AMD Trinity A10-5800K Integrated DX 11 HD 7660D IGP    Rs.8170

2.Motherboard - Asus F2A85-M-LE   Rs.5475

3.RAM - Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz CL10 8GB X 1  Rs.3150

4.HDD 1 TB - Toshiba 7200 RPM SATA HDD  Rs.4000

5.PSU - Corsair CX 430 V2  Rs.2600

6.Cabinet - NZXT Source 210 Elite Cabinet----not available

7.Optical Drive - LG 22X DVD R/W  Rs.950

8.Microsoft/Logitech Wireless Keyboard + Mouse Combo Rs.1150

9.Monitor -  Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L  Rs.9250
                Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H   Rs.9300

10.Speakers - Creative SBS A120 2.1   Rs.1150

11.Logitech HD Webcam + Stereo Headset Combo  Rs.1600

Total Rs.37545 without Cabinet......If i can get this config cheaper than this anywhere in Bangalore or online plz let me know

Also I'm getting around 3.5K to 4K by selling my old PC with this spec
Proc - Intel Pentium D 2.8Ghz
MB - Intel D102GGC2
RAM - 1.5GB
HDD - 160GB
Monitor - Samsung SyncMaster 794MG 17 inch CRT
Microsoft KB+Mouse combo

...............................................is it reasonable?


----------



## draco21 (Feb 13, 2013)

U could use keyboard and mouse....

also get a good cabby with usb 3.0 ports.

U could use keyboard and mouse....

also get a good cabby with usb 3.0 ports.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 14, 2013)

Shankar36 said:


> Hello guys...got this price for this config from a local vendor is it reasonable?
> 
> 1.Processor - AMD Trinity A10-5800K Integrated DX 11 HD 7660D IGP    Rs.8170
> 
> ...



Except for 2 bolder parts, everything is good.

1. Vengeance 8GB @3.1K is way too much overpriced.
Buy G.Skill RipjaysX 2x 4GB 1600MHz modules for 2.6K. If that shop don't have it, get it from another shop.

2. Do NOT get Toshiba HDD, you will have problem with RMA for sure.
Get WD Blue 1TB HDD @3.4K
or
Seagate 7200.12 1TB HDD for 4.4K


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello guys.......

The budget can be  extended upto 42K max and i'm planning to add a discrete graphics card after 1 year.......... so how abt this config

Processor - Intel Core i5 3470 
Mobo - Gigabyte GA-B75-D3H 

and remaining things same as earlier.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 17, 2013)

When you will be adding  Graphics card, the system is gonna be a real great Gaming machine but until then, don't expect to play current games on intel HD 2500/HD 3000 Graphics.


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh ok then....I think it would be sensible to go with AMD A10 5800K and Asus F2A85-M-LE Mobo in my budget right now  and since mobo has only two ram slots it would be better if I go with 8Gb x 1 Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz so that i can add another stick later if i have to.

Corsair CX 430 V2 PSU isnt available.....what abt Corsair VS450 PSU @2.5K? and what about HDD Toshiba or WD Blue........which one is good?

Which monitor is good  Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L or Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H?

What is ur opinion about altec lansing speakers?any good option @ around 1.5K?


----------



## Cilus (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't get VS series PSU from Corsair, they are basically cheaper product targeted for South Asian market, does not have 80+ certification and mainly targeted towards office computers. Try to get the PSU online.

Get WD Blue HDD as WD offers better after-sell service.


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you very much Cilus.......I will look in some other shops for CX430 V2 or I will order it online.

I was going through some reviews of AMD A10 5800K at newegg and most of them were recommending to buy  DDR3 1866 MHz RAM atleast to get a huge performance improvement. If it is true which Corsair DDR3 1866 Mhz stick can I have as an option? and what about stock heat sink is it good enough or should i have to buy a Cooler?(I wont be oveclocking)

Is it possible to force the IGP to use 1GB of RAM (i.e.,anything above 512MB) to get performance boost??


----------



## Minion (Feb 18, 2013)

Shankar36 said:


> What is ur opinion about altec lansing speakers?any good option @ around 1.5K?



You can get altec lansing vs2621.


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Minion....but I think that model has become obsolete.

Guys if I hav to consider any ram above 1866MHz,do I have to go for 16GB DDR3 sticks??coz all the available 8GB sticks r at max 1600MHz


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 18, 2013)

Shankar36 said:


> Thank you very much Cilus.......I will look in some other shops for CX430 V2 or I will order it online.
> 
> I was going through some reviews of AMD A10 5800K at newegg and most of them were recommending to buy  DDR3 1866 MHz RAM atleast to get a huge performance improvement. If it is true which Corsair DDR3 1866 Mhz stick can I have as an option? and what about stock heat sink is it good enough or should i have to buy a Cooler?(I wont be oveclocking)
> 
> Is it possible to force the IGP to use 1GB of RAM (i.e.,anything above 512MB) to get performance boost??



Any 1600MHz module, which are very easily available in the market will suffice general needs.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 18, 2013)

Ya, getting higher speed Ram improves the IGP's gaming performance as it shares the system Ram and faster Memory will provide the IGP with higher memory bandwidth, resulting better performance. The G-Skill and Kingston 1600 MHz CL9 rams can run at 1866 MHz speed with CL10 latency but I am not sure about Vengeance Module as the High Profile one which comes with a big cooler isn't suitable for overclocking as per different reviews. Going for a single 8GB 1866 MHz Ram will not be cost effective as they are priced way higher.


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys .....

G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM 1866 MHz (F3-14900CL10S-8GBXL) is available for 4K.....Can I go for it? Will there be any issues with this?

If I am not overclocking the Processor or gpu there is no need to buy a cpu cooler right? (or if i have to buy one plz mention one)

Plz mention a cabinet in 1.5K range coz if i hav to buy the above mentioned ram stick i will drop nzxt 210 elite from my list.

The WD Blue 1 TB HDD model is (WD10EZEX) right?If I hav ask for any other WD Blue one plz mention it.

so the final config is

1.Processor - AMD Trinity A10-5800K Integrated DX 11 HD 7660D IGP 
2.Motherboard - Asus F2A85-M-LE
3.RAM -G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM 1866 MHz (F3-14900CL10S-8GBXL)

4.HDD 1 TB - WD Blue 1 TB HDD(WD10EZEX)
5.PSU - Corsair CX 430 V2 
6.Optical Drive - LG 22X DVD R/W 
7.Microsoft/Logitech Wireless Keyboard + Mouse Combo
8.Monitor - Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L 
9.Speakers - Creative SBS A120 2.1
10.Logitech HD Webcam + Stereo Headset Combo
11.Cabinet- ??? 

Thank you


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 20, 2013)

why are you guys suggesting trinity ?? 
fo 40k, a good CPU and GPU is a must

Option 1- For a more balanced rig
i5 3470 - Rs 11638
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Rs 4205
RAM- Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB 1736 
Monitor - Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L - 8.5k
Cabinet - CM Elite 310 - 1.9k
GPU - HD 7770 - Rs 8k
PSU- CX430v2 - Rs 2500
HDD- Caviar Blue - 500 GB - 3.5k
ODD-1k
Webcam- anything under 1k

slightly overshoots the budget, but if you buy locally.. it will comfortably fit in your budget

Option 2 - More gaming oriented
i3 3220 - Rs 7.1k
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Rs 4205
RAM- Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB 1736 
Monitor - Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L - 8.5k
Cabinet - CM Elite 310 - 1.9k
GPU - HD 7850 - 12k
PSU- CX430v2 - Rs 2500
HDD- Caviar Blue - 500 GB - 3.5k
ODD-1k
Webcam- anything under 1k
Again, slightly overshoots the budget but if you know where to look...it will be 5-10% cheaper (I quoted flipkart prices)

alternately, if u cannot extend budget.. compromise on cabinet .. get a el cheapo one and upgrade later

*www.ebay.in/sch/Computer-Components-/3667/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=i5

even better.. this costs exactly 10k afte applying coupon.. replace this with top rig.. 
for some wierd reason, icant edit

Just apply ebay coupon on each individual purchase..should shave Rs 500 each time


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Nerevarine  but my budget is strictly 35K + 4-5K(from seliing my old pc). Even I thought of going for Intel CPU+Discrete GPU but since I am not an avid gamer, AMD APU will be more than enough I guess.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 20, 2013)

The top rig, will be less than 40k, if you buy from ebay separately applying coupons.. trust me, the CPU will pwn any  trinity


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 20, 2013)

I agree that Intel proce + discrete gpu will outperform my current config but I am really on very tight budget buddy......and moreover i felt the comp compnents are overpriced at ebay. 
ex - Intel core i5 3470 is priced 13999 at ebay but it is available for 10.5K+5.5% = 11077 locally
       GIGABYTE GA-A75-D3H is priced 4799 at ebay and its available for 4K + 5.5%= 4220 locally

so even if i use coupons the prices will still be high and exceeds my budget

I am planning to get a 1866MHz ram in my config as Cilus and most of the  reviewers of AMD A10 5800K say that there will be significant increase in its performance with faster ram ex - Review: AMD A10-5800K Trinity: why it needs faster RAM - CPU - HEXUS.net

I dont know what those benchmark results mean.I just want to know whether those difference b/w 1600MHz and 1866MHz ram as said in the above review justifies spending 1K extra on a 1866 MHz stick and whether G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM 1866 MHz (F3-14900CL10S-8GBXL) @ 4K is a right choice with with AMD A10 5800K proce and ASUS F2A85-m-le Mobo???

Also whether WD Blue 1 TB 7200rpm model - WD10EZEX is the right model that i have ask for the vendors.....guys plz help me with correct model numbers so that these local vendors cannot put some other models 

Thank you


----------



## Minion (Feb 20, 2013)

Shankar36 said:


> so the final config is
> 
> 1.Processor - AMD Trinity A10-5800K Integrated DX 11 HD 7660D IGP
> 2.Motherboard - Asus F2A85-M-LE
> ...



Looks good,avoid LG drives get Asus or HP.for speakers get vs2621 speaker you have mentioned is not worth at all.what is budget for cabinet?



Shankar36 said:


> I dont know what those benchmark results mean.I just want to know whether those difference b/w 1600MHz and 1866MHz ram as said in the above review justifies spending 1K extra on a 1866 MHz stick and whether G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM 1866 MHz (F3-14900CL10S-8GBXL) @ 4K is a right choice with with AMD A10 5800K proce and ASUS F2A85-m-le Mobo???
> 
> Thank you



difference between using 1,600 and 1,800 Mhz is not significant so better buy 1,600 Mhz and save money.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ Minion, I am not suggesting him 1866 MHz Ram for the processor performance, read my previous post. I am suggesting higher speed Ram to increase the IGP 7660D's performance as it shares the system memory for Graphics processing.


----------



## Minion (Feb 20, 2013)

^^buddy I was not pointing you .I am just suggesting OP to get 1600Mhz and save 1k.


----------



## Myth (Feb 20, 2013)

1866 is the sweet spot for the 5800K. The extra price is worth the performance gain.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2013)

Intel Core i3 3225 -6000,
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H -4000,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -1500,
Corsair CX430 v2 -2600,
NZXT Source 210 Elite -2900,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1000,
WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3100,
Dell 20" IN2030M LED -6400,
Sapphire 7850 Flex Edition -13500,
Logitech Gaming Combo G100 -1600.

TOTAL -42,600.


----------



## Myth (Feb 21, 2013)

bssunil said:


> ....
> Sapphire 7850 Flex Edition -13500,
> ...
> 
> TOTAL -42,600.



A normal OC edition will do. Dont see a need for a flex edition.


----------



## sharathn29 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi shankar36,

did you buy your pc?If so please let me know the prices and the place where you bought them coz I'm also planning to buy AMD A10 5800K and ASUS F2A85M-LE config.

Is it better to go with 2 4gb ram sticks or a single 8gb stick?plz help


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi sharathn29 , I have not yet bought my pc planning to buy it on monday. ASUS F2A85M-LE board has only 2 ram slots so its better to go with single 8 gb stick so that you can add another stick later if you need.

hello TDigicians plz help...after going through several other threads here in this forum i'm confused with these two options

Option 1

1.Processor - AMD Trinity A10-5800K Integrated DX 11 HD 7660D IGP 
2.Motherboard - Asus F2A85-M-LE
3.RAM -G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM 1866 MHz (F3-14900CL10S-8GBXL)
4.HDD 1 TB - WD Blue 1 TB HDD(WD10EZEX)
5.PSU - Corsair CX 430 V2 
6.Optical Drive - LG 22X DVD R/W 
7.Microsoft/Logitech Wireless Keyboard + Mouse Combo
8.Monitor - Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L 
9.Logitech HD Webcam + Stereo Headset Combo
10.Cabinet- NZXT Source 210 Elite

Total 38.8K + 5.5% = 41K

Option 2

Processor - Intel Core i3 3220 6.5K
Mobo - Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H 4K
RAM- Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB 1600MHz 1.5K
4.HDD 1 TB - WD Blue 1 TB HDD(WD10EZEX) 4k
5.PSU - Corsair CX 430 V2 2.4K
6.Optical Drive - LG 22X DVD R/W .9K 
7.Microsoft/Logitech Wireless Keyboard + Mouse Combo 1.5K
8.Monitor - Dell 20 inch LED -IN1930M 6K
9.Logitech HD Webcam + Stereo Headset Combo 1.2K
10.Cabinet- NZXT Source 210 Elite 2.7K
11.GPU - Sapphire ATI HD7770 1 GB DDR5 8K

total 38.7K + 5.5% = 41K

I got my old Creative Inspire 2.1 repaired so will be using it so i dont need to buy speakers
In option 2 I'm opting for 20 inch led in place of 21.5 inch ipc panel led monitor to fit in discrete gpu in my config

Guys plz tell me which one is better. Is the second option better than 1st one?

If I go with Option 1...I was thinking of buying a discrete GPU card after 1 or 2 yrs.And if i go with intel config i hav to buy GPU now as i will not be able to play any games as of now without GPU.

I'm really confused please Help


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 22, 2013)

+1 to option 2 from my side
Can you tell me from where you are buying that HDD .. ?

Also monitor should be  IN2030M


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Nerevarine,

All those price quoted are from Golchha Computers, SP Road, Bangalore.

yea monitor is IN2030M

*Which option is better in terms of future upgradations??*

*and also guys whats your opinion about this Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card can I consider it in place of HD7770 as it reduces my budget by around 1K*


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ My vote will go for first config, (i.e. the config with A10 and no discrete GPU)


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello friends,

I'm buying my PC on monday....still unable to come to final decision on which option to consider

Only few WD Blue 1 TB HDD(WD10EZEX) are left with vendor it seems and it may run out of stock by monday...Which other alternative can i consider?

Also *Sapphire ATI HD7750 1 GB DDR5 is available for 6.2K + 5.5% = Rs.6540* and *Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card for 7.5K + 5.5% =Rs.7900* .Can I go for HD7750 so that I can fit in Dell 21.5 inch LED monitor?If i go with intel config and Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card or Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card , can I still manage with Corsair cx 430v2 PSU or do I have to consider an upgrade in PSU section?

One more doubt does this Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Mobo Support crossfiring of graphics card(Its not that I have any intentions of doing it just asked out of curiosity)

So option 2 is slightly changed to

1.Processor - Intel Core i3 3220 6.5K
2.Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H 4K
3.RAM- Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB 1600MHz 1.5K
4.HDD 1 TB - WD Blue 1 TB HDD(WD10EZEX) 3.7K 
5.PSU - Corsair CX 430 V2 2.2K
6.Optical Drive - ASUS 24X DVD R/W .9K
7.Microsoft/Logitech Wireless Keyboard + Mouse Combo 1.4K
*8.Monitor - Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L 9K*
9.Logitech HD Webcam + Stereo Headset Combo 1.2K
*10.Cabinet- CoolerMaster 310 1.7K*
*11.GPU - Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card 6.2K* 

Total 38300 + 5.5% = 40400

*Is this option better than Option 1 that I have posted earlier? or still AMD A10 5800K + ASUS F2A85M-LE with 8GB ram better than Intel Core i3 3220 + Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H + Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card + 4GB ram.I guess you can see how confused I am plz help
*

Thank you


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2013)

Shankar36 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm buying my PC on monday....still unable to come to final decision on which option to consider
> 
> ...



HD7770 is worth the extra ~1k IMO, and i3 + 7770 is also better than a10 5800k.

Gigabyte b75m dh3 does support crossfire, but is not recommended as one of the pci-e slot will run at 8x and the other will run at 4x, so there will be lot of bottleneching. For cf, you need atleast 8x 8x slots.

CX430v2 can manage hd7770, make sure you get the v2 not the non-v2. CX430 has a colored box whereas cx430v2 will have normal cardboard box with black prints, check it online for appearance.

CX430v2 will come at ~2.5k not 2.2k,


----------



## Minion (Feb 23, 2013)

+1 for option 1.


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 24, 2013)

Finally decided to go with AMD + ASUS Config ......Will buy it tmrw.

One last query guys

I have decided to go with 1866MHz RAM as it improves IGP Performance .Is there any problem if I go with single G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM 1866 MHz (F3-14900CL10S-8GBXL) stick or should I have to go for 2 x 4 GB Sticks?

coz one of the reviewer at newegg says

" One con that I noticed was that when running these types of amd processors is that you should run 2 sticks of ram. I originally purchased one 8gb ddr3 1866 stick of ram with intention of adding more later on. With the 1 stick sometimes I noticed the video wan't always smooth and sometimes certain operations would seem to stutter. Also, my Window Experience Index was lower than other peoples scores with the same processor. I decided to do some research on the internet to figure out why I was having this problem before trying to go through a return process. I found some others with the same problem. In short, you need to run two sticks of ram to get optimal performance no matter the overall amount of gigs for your ram. I just received my second stick of ram and it resolved the issues. So if you want to run only 8gb of ram you will be better off running two 4gb sticks rather than one 8gb stick. Hope this helps any others thinking of running one stick of ram.

Windows Experience Index Scores

Before 2nd stick of RAM:
Processor
Calculations per second
Score = 7.3
Memory(RAM)
Memory operations per second
Score = 7.3
Graphics
Desktop graphics performance
Score = 4.9
Gaming Graphics
3D business & gaming graphics performance
Score = 6.4
Primary hard disk
Disk data transfer rate
Score = 6.1

After 2nd stick of RAM:
Processor
Calculations per second
Score = 7.3
Memeory(RAM)
Memory operations per second
Score = 7.3
Graphics
Desktop graphics performance
Score = 6.7
Gaming Graphics
3D business & gaming graphics performance
Score = 6.7
Primary hard disk
Disk data transfer rate
Score= 6.1"

*This* G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-14900CL10S-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com *ram is available locally for 4K* and I thought of buying it.

But If i have to go 2 4gb sticks I couldn't find 1866MHz 4 GB sticks so I have to consider G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL)

Can I go for this G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com if its available @ around 4.2K?

or is there any other option in 2 x 4 GB category above 1866MHz?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2013)

impressive specs.. congrats


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 24, 2013)

Can anyone please help me with this RAM issue


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 24, 2013)

The kit you have selected from flipkart is good and you can it with your system with ease. 
I think it answers your problem with RAM.


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok Thanks d6bmg

If That(G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com) kit is available @around 4.2K then I will go for it.....if its cost is 5.3K as mentioned in fk then can I go for this G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com

That ASUS F2A85M-LE Mobo has the following specs for Memory

*Memory:

2 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 2400(O.C.)/2250(O.C.)/2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel Memory Architecture
Support AMD Memory Profile (AMP) memory
* The Max. 32GB memory capacity can be supported with DIMMs of 16GB (or above). ASUS will update QVL once the DIMMs are available on the market.
*

Does this *Dual Channel Memory Architecture* mean that we have to go for RAM sticks only in multiples of 2?

Also *2133(OC) in (memory specs) mean that 2133MHz can be achieved only by overclocking CPU and IGP*?

Sorry If I'm asking too many dumb questions here but I just need to get these doubts cleared before going to buy my pc tmrw as I have to go to Bangalore to get these things.


----------



## Minion (Feb 24, 2013)

Single 8GB ram will do.

Difference between dual channel and single channel is negligible so better get single 8GB ram and save a slot for future upgrade.regarding 2nd question you can use similar ram with same specification preferably same brand.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 24, 2013)

Shankar36 said:


> Does this *Dual Channel Memory Architecture* mean that we have to go for RAM sticks only in multiples of 2?
> 
> Also *2133(OC) in (memory specs) mean that 2133MHz can be achieved only by overclocking CPU and IGP*?



1. Dual channel architecture can only be active while you are using two same RAM in correctly colored RAM slot (read, same color)
2. 2133MHz speed is achievable without overclocking. 
It is mentioned int eh manufacturer site only because the processor netively doesn't support 2133MHz. But it won't be any problem at all.


----------

